# Ford 6610 Clutch Assembly



## rodedrod (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, I need replace the clutch of a Ford 6610 tractor and I'm not sure if it is 12" or 13" size, the shaft diameter neither the splines number. Please help me find out which one is the correct with the following tractor data: Tractor Number BC37761
Model EA414D / Unit 0A09B / Engine 231532 0A08 / Transmission 0A02B. Included is a photo of the plate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy rodedrod,

Greetings from the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Your tractor is a 1990 model, and should have a 13" clutch. Sorry, but I cannot get a parts diagram.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The New Holland Online Parts Store did not list the clutch for a 6610. Messick's parts diagram for a 13" clutch would not open. Messick's advised that it was a 13" clutch, and I was referred to drawing #07E05.


----------

